# Knockhillish questions



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey all, esp Scottish members, I'm off to Knockhill on the 8th November for some 'private' laps.

Does anyone have R35 lap times for Knockhill (wet or dry, doesn't matter, I'm sure I'll get both, knowing Knockhill!)? Give me something to aim for 

Also, I'm wondering if I'll get 25 laps out of a full tank of go-juice - I'm planning on taking a jerry can along, at least to get me back to the nearest garage if/when I run out. Anyone? I'll be tanking up at the Forth Bridge on the way up. Maybe get some of that BP103 rocketfuel, teehee.

I can't wait to let this thing go without having to scan for police cars round every corner.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Anything under 1 min is pretty good for a road car.. a well driven R35 i'd imagine would get well under a minute maybe 57 secs or less.. 

Petrol wise i'd definnately take a jerry can - at least 20 litres (20 litres will probably last less than 15mins flat out)!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a V-power station if you head West out the gates of Knockhill, about 5 miles away, amazing fun road to it as well, but don't assume there might not be a cow standing in the road when you go around some of the blind bends, don't ask me how I know this


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Keep an eye on your tranny temperatures mine in the wet were getting near 120 degrees after only 5 or 6 laps.


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

all great advice, thanks!
I'll try to remember to use the stopwatch app and I should get some video too.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

jockthedog said:


> Hey all, esp Scottish members, I'm off to Knockhill on the 8th November for some 'private' laps.
> 
> Does anyone have R35 lap times for Knockhill (wet or dry, doesn't matter, I'm sure I'll get both, knowing Knockhill!)? Give me something to aim for
> 
> ...


I would love to join you ....is this private just for you or a group. Never had the Beast or any other motor round knockhill and would love to get some training


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

how are you getting on john ?Elliott gtr and i are meeting at pod tomorrow trying to get into the 10's! any advise ?


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> I would love to join you ....is this private just for you or a group. Never had the Beast or any other motor round knockhill and would love to get some training


Sorry John, it's just me and an instructor for 25 laps or so, with my wife shivering down at the hairpin no doubt! 

I've done this before in my S4 (in the cold and wet and almost dark too) and it was most excellent fun. Except for my wife teehee.

Sounds like we have the beginnings of a Knockhill GTROC Track Day tho. Sometime in the spring, when things have warmed up and dried off a bit?

Slainte!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Doubt you'll set any lap records with an instructor in the car :S 

Fee (my wife) did a 55sec lap in her R32 GTR in the summer. A 57 would be a good initial target... but thst isnt the best way to learn the track ... going hell for leather with an instructor!

We're running a trackday on the 13th Nov. Normally get a few GTR's (old and new). TrackScotland


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Fuel - 25laps will be ok on a tank. Shell is Dollar if you need more.


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheers Adam, that took me about 5 mins to decide. I'll be there on the 13th, prob with a co-driver, in the audi. He's been dying for a go for years. Don't trust him with my gtr quite yet! 

I dunno why an instructor would slow me down tho. Unless he/she's HUGE!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

The instructor would prob slow you down if you want to learn...... No point golng out hell for leather trying to scare them :lol:

If your lines are wrong, braking wrong, steering wrong ... they will tell you!


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

oic.
As long as they can hold a video cam, they can say what they like!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

... they wont hold a vid camera either LOL

Not allowed unless its on a proper mount.


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

Grief! I guess it's the old duct-tape-and-chloroform trick then. 

Or maybe I'll wear a helmet and scare the carp out of them. Then I can leave the chloroform at home and use the duct tape on the cam, teehee

I won't mention the strap-on option.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Some guide lap times to KH here - trackscotland.co.uk :: View topic - Times: Lap time + Hills


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, what do you know - perfect summer weather for my visit to Knockhill. not.


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

Not so perfect weather....the last few laps before I had to stop....

h.ttps://files.me.com/jockthedog/an70a3

FYI I only used a half tank of fuel, so I didn't need that jerry can after all. I was short shifting a lot, and yes the instructor did hold me back a bit, but I did some respectable 68s laps without many 'moments'. If you watch my hands as I pass the beamer (again!!) you'll see how awash the track was.
Enjoy!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

nice vid 

The pass of the BMW


----------

